# Desktops in the heat



## debodun (Jul 20, 2020)

I have an 8 1/2 year old desktop. Of course with the continuing heat waves I am concerned because it gets this high whining and sometimes revving sound after it been on for about an hour when the temp reaches aroudn 80 F in the house. It is really noticeable when playing online games. I did a temp scan, but don't know if it's good or bad.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

80 inside your house?   ....   I  would be whining too.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 20, 2020)

Do you not have indoor AC Deb?.....don't know if the high temp affects it or not.....


----------



## Gemma (Jul 20, 2020)

Perhaps your tower needs taken apart to remove all the dust bunnies off the cooling fans.  Just took mine apart a few weeks ago and blew everything out with compressed air.  Works fine now and no more noise.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes,  dirt/dust on  fans in your computer will keep it from cooling,  and do damage to the processor.


----------



## Mike (Jul 21, 2020)

That Speccy report shows that the heat level is OK,
when it starts to get too warm it will go orange &
eventually red in the little box to the right of the
numbers.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> 80 inside your house?   ....   I  would be whining too.



I had a box of Junior Mints. I opened them yesterday and they were all melted and stuck together and to the box. What a mess. That's how warm it is in my house.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 21, 2020)

Excessive heat is probably the 2nd most common reason why electronic devices fail....2nd only to voltage spikes, caused by storms, etc.  It is a good idea to give a computer a good cleaning...I open mine up at least twice a year, and blow out the dust, etc., with "canned air".  Laptops can be the worst, as they have limited airflow, etc.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

I am always leery of messing around with computer "innards". I could really mess things up because I don't know what I'm doing. This is the inside of mine:


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 21, 2020)

When I was using a laptop regularly was when I started using AC, because the laptop kept getting too hot.  
Long after I went back to desktop PC, a friend said the laptop was probably overheating because I'd always taken the battery out when I was using it.  I didn't know the battery was supposed to stay in when the laptop is plugged into the wall.  

Not sure if this is helpful to you or not, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Mike (Jul 22, 2020)

Your PC looks nice and clean Debodun, whatever you
are doing it is right, I use a clean unused paintbrush,
a small one.

Mike.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2020)

It's probably the fan cooling your CPU that's making the noise. Blowing dust out from around the heat sink might help. It's somewhere under that black covered module. Maybe blow some canned air under there. Do it when it's cooled down though. Keep an eye on the CPU temp too.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2020)

https://thewiredshopper.com/what-te...:text=Normal Idle CPU Temperature,86 to 104°F.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 26, 2020)

too much heat can damage computers... you can take some canned air and blow out the area where the fan is to make sure it's not clogged up. if you're comfortable with opening the computer up, you can use the canned air to give it a good cleaning. just turn it off first. If the hard drive is making noises it could be ready to fail so backing up important data is something you want to do.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2020)

I wasn't aware that indoor computers could get too hot, but if it's that hot inside, it makes sense.
I have learned if i have my phone or ipad outside, being too hot and, or in the sun too long, the screen shows a message....Heat Warning....


----------



## ronk (Jul 28, 2020)

That noise could be a real danger signal. I had that noise on a Mac Mini desktop computer. I wasn't using the computer all that much, so I just put it on a shelf and ignored it. A little while ago I hooked it up... eventually the computer got so hot that it shut down immediately every time I turned it on. I could likely replace the cooling fan. But the computer is going to be obsolete in a year or two.


----------

